# Lucid Dreaming > Dream Control >  >  Hyper-realistic lucid dreaming?

## Miguelinileugim

So far I've been able to experience hyper-realistic imagery, so real that if I had took a photograph of it it would be almost indistinguishable from reality. However I haven't been able to keep that level of realism for more than a couple of seconds, plus either I don't remember the transitions or my brain just skipped them and made the dream a slideshow without me noticing it.

So, how realistic can lucid dreams get? Of all of you who consider themselves experts of the art of lucid dreaming, can you keep a dream 100% life-like for, let's say... an entire minute?

----------


## duke396

I don't consider myself an expert by any means, but my suggestion is try All Day Awareness.  Back when I was practicing that, my dreams (lucid and non) became much more defined and realistic on the whole.  The downside to that was that sometimes things were so realistic that the glitches and errors which would normally have a chance of making me lucid if I noticed, were non existent or much less noticeable.

To answer your question though, I've never really "tried" to increase the realism during a dream except for stabilizing if things got bad.  Usually when I first become lucid, if it's fully lucid at least, everything will become clear and realistic and bright then move back towards an average realism, and then usually shortly before I wake up the realism will take a drastic turn for the worse (dark, fuzzy, bad transitions, etc).  You must be talking about a level of realism and clarity higher than what I've experienced so far.

----------


## Miguelinileugim

> I don't consider myself an expert by any means, but my suggestion is try All Day Awareness.  Back when I was practicing that, my dreams (lucid and non) became much more defined and realistic on the whole.  The downside to that was that sometimes things were so realistic that the glitches and errors which would normally have a chance of making me lucid if I noticed, were non existent or much less noticeable.
> 
> To answer your question though, I've never really "tried" to increase the realism during a dream except for stabilizing if things got bad.  Usually when I first become lucid, if it's fully lucid at least, everything will become clear and realistic and bright then move back towards an average realism, and then usually shortly before I wake up the realism will take a drastic turn for the worse (dark, fuzzy, bad transitions, etc).  You must be talking about a level of realism and clarity higher than what I've experienced so far.



Well, by extreme realism I meant digital realism, just like a photograph... Wait, all day awareness? What's that?

----------


## duke396

I think we are on the same page?  I was also talking about how clear and crisp the image of surroundings is, not just the clarity of the dream itself.  
http://www.dreamviews.com/induction-...kingyoshi.html 
It's kind of difficult to get started with that, or it was for me, but it gets easier as you do it.  One of the few times I was able to read text was after doing that for a while, and things in general just looked more real and less dream glitchy.

----------


## Miguelinileugim

> I think we are on the same page?  I was also talking about how clear and crisp the image of surroundings is, not just the clarity of the dream itself.  
> http://www.dreamviews.com/induction-...kingyoshi.html 
> It's kind of difficult to get started with that, or it was for me, but it gets easier as you do it.  One of the few times I was able to read text was after doing that for a while, and things in general just looked more real and less dream glitchy.



Interesting, I'll check it, thanks!  :smiley:

----------


## realdealmagic

The vividness and clarity of your dreams definitely relies a lot on your awareness. Maybe the reason that these hyper-realistic moments are only short is that you haven't trained your awareness enough, and so you can only stay _that_ aware in short bursts. I agree that you should practise your awareness in waking life and this will improve in time for you.

----------


## Sivason

Think of the whole thing like The Matrix. It helps in grasping some ideas. The idea here is both processing power and graphics rendering. Both are functions that can be developed, thus as you gain experience you will be able to enhance both aspects. Awareness training and visualization training are things you can do in the daytime to enhance the parts of your brain used.

As to what you can expect. I will say that when anyone says LDs can be MORE real than real life, they are just awestruck at an emotional quality the dream produced. The statement is akin to what an LSD user may  say (more real than real). the truth is they are just completely aware for a moment because they feel amazed. My point is that the effects can be equal to real life, or drug like altered. What many do not realize is that almost always when one thing is rendered in fantastic detail, most other senses are dulled and almost no periphery imagery exists.

That is picking a little to finely I suppose. Let's say that any one thing you focus on can be as real as life, but likely at the cost of other sense and periphery imagery. I have had many experiences that during the dream I was sure were 100% perfect life like recreations of life. However, after the dreams I suspect I was not truly analyzing things entirely rationally. 

I have many times got close to an image and touched an object and was convinced it was rendered perfectly. Some examples are examining an icicle and feeling both cold and moist on its surface while seeing reflexed light in the ice. Running my finger across the dew gathered on a surface, much to the same effect. I also have sat and watched the clouds or the stars  for many minutes at a time. The sky in these dreams is often like a sci-fi sky with galaxies and such.

----------


## cockerellc

for a long time I found that my lucid dreams were at least as real as reality... by that I mean when I entered a lucid dream, it was an immediate change from my normal, grayish, vague visuals to a completely real "visual"... If I am outside, I can feel the warmth of the sun, everything is as vivid as reality... full color, totally complete visual to include clouds, blue sky, airplanes in the sky, houses, lawns, streets, all TOTALLY real.  If anyone remembers the film "Contact", the part where she is meeting her father on a beach is VERY similar to my lucid dreams... I entered into the lucid dream state almost as an "explosion"... BOOM and everything immediately became hyper-realistic... I have not had those very vivid types of lucid dreams recently, but I continue to have "less real" lucid dreams where I can control the content... None of this should be confused with OBEs.

----------

